# My sparkly manicure.



## CarolfromTX (Jul 19, 2020)

The color is called Tokyo Lights. Soooo sparkly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

LOVE your nail posts, Carol!

This one doesn't disappoint! So lovely!


----------



## dawnkitty (Jul 19, 2020)

very pretty


----------

